# Ford 3000 Hydraulic Line Repair



## JMCpraise1 (Jul 16, 2017)

I have an older Ford 3000... All metal hydraulic lines. One of the two lines from the hydraulic pump came out while bush hogging. Can someone give me directions as to repairing this line? The other appears to be fine. I can push it back into the pump but it appears to have a flare on the end for a fitting inside the pump. Thanks! I do have a picture if that would help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JMCpraise1, welcome to the tractor forum.

I think you are referring to a hydraulic gripper connection, NOT one of Ford's better ideas. Common problem. My favorite advice on this repair is from UltradogMN. Here are his comments:
___________________________________________________
"Those nuts are a well known failure point.
Part of the problem is when you remove and retighten them the little metal part that actually grips the tube digs into the tube and damages it. Then it doesn't hold well and leaks.
One fix that has worked for me is to remove the line, buy a new nut for it and install it onto the line. Then take a drift and drive it into the tube to slightly expand the OD of the tube.
That darned nut is about $40 at the dealer and about the same price on Ebay, etc."
_____________________________________________________

See attached diagram. Steiner Tractor has these for $15 ea. You need two...one at each end of tube.


----------

